# Anyone been out around utah lake for dove???



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

i broke my foot on the 3erd day of the archery elk hunt and i'm dieing to get out and do some huntin, i live in saltlake county, i went out to utah lake on the west side tonight and seen a few dove, (2 or 3) not too impressive, im not interested in anyone given away their spot, but am i wasting my time out their? or do i need to go lookin somewhare else? i'd like to stay farly close due to the fact that i will be out of work for the next 4 weeks, and i need to limit my spendings. any pointers would be a big help.


----------



## HuntingCrazy (Sep 8, 2007)

Go work a temp job for a couple days, get some gas money, and head out west.


----------



## outdoorsisfreedom (Dec 1, 2008)

Went tonight and I saw ten and some of them are still alive  I couldn't kill them all that would be very rude. Maybe you could find them and have a little dove shoot. Good Luck


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

thanks for the tip, but go west on I-80 or west past cedar fort?


----------



## quakeycrazy (Sep 18, 2007)

Honestly the only good dove hunting I have ever encountered in Utah was down in and around St. George. Lots of Cottonwoods, alfalfa crops and sunflowers around the Virgin River. Since I have moved up to Salt Lake I have all but given up on doves, but if I were to go out the area around Utah Lake would be just about my last choice. Good luck


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

quakeycrazy said:


> Honestly the only good dove hunting I have ever encountered in Utah was down in and around St. George. Lots of Cottonwoods, alfalfa crops and sunflowers around the Virgin River. Since I have moved up to Salt Lake I have all but given up on doves, but if I were to go out the area around Utah Lake would be just about my last choice. Good luck


 thanks for the advice, i hear ya man, I grew up shooting dove in southern Arizona, its a riot down their, up here it seems like it takes alot of patience and being in the right spot.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

quakeycrazy said:


> Honestly the only good dove hunting I have ever encountered in Utah was down in and around St. George. Lots of Cottonwoods, alfalfa crops and sunflowers around the Virgin River. Since I have moved up to Salt Lake I have all but given up on doves, but if I were to go out the area around Utah Lake would be just about my last choice. Good luck


 thanks for the advice, i hear ya man, I grew up shooting dove in southern Arizona, its a riot down their, up here it seems like it takes alot of patience and being in the right spot.


----------



## quakeycrazy (Sep 18, 2007)

Yeah it is tough finding a good spot up here around Salt Lake, I used to hunt a lot around Bluffdale because of the fields and Cottonwoods but with all the houses around there that is getting harder to do. If I were to get out around here I would say somewhere close to Cedar Fort with some trees would be my choice.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

quakeycrazy said:


> Yeah it is tough finding a good spot up here around Salt Lake, I used to hunt a lot around Bluffdale because of the fields and Cottonwoods but with all the houses around there that is getting harder to do. If I were to get out around here I would say somewhere close to Cedar Fort with some trees would be my choice.


 i use to hunt in bluffdale too. back when you could hunt it without getting into troubble, 
i lived in riverton, for about 12 years but, i know a few people that live on that cannal road, great dove huntin out their........


----------



## gregkdc (May 19, 2008)

Have you seen how many of them are off of 72nd south? :shock: are blow guns legal in city limits. Just kidding of course almost feels wrong to let so many of them go.


----------



## fishane (Sep 11, 2007)

Went out to our place on Utah Lake and it seems that all the Dove have left. Last week on the opener we could not load our guns fast enough and last night was very slow. It seems that maybe this little cold front that came thru has moved them out.


----------

